# Star Trek Picard: Details zu Story und Charakteren aufgetaucht



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard: Details zu Story und Charakteren aufgetaucht*

						Unter dem Arbeitstitel "Drawing Room" entsteht derzeit eine neue Star-Trek-Serie rund um die Abenteuer von Jean-Luc Picard, dem ehemaligen Captain der USS Enterprise. Derzeit werden noch Schauspieler für die Rollen gesucht, deren Beschreibungen nun aufgetaucht sind.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard: Details zu Story und Charakteren aufgetaucht*


----------



## sfc (9. März 2019)

War nicht wiederholt vom Jahr 2399 die Rede, also 20 Jahre nach Nemesis? Die zehn Jahre später beziehen sich eher auf die Zerstörung von Romulus 2387.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2019)

Solange Patrick Stewart auch wieder Picard spielt ist alles ok.


----------



## Bhim (9. März 2019)

Hm, das Picard die Sternenflotte aufgibt und in so ein Setting kommt, ist schwer nachvollziehbar imho. mal sehen wie sie es präsentieren...


----------



## yummycandy (9. März 2019)

Bhim schrieb:


> Hm, das Picard die Sternenflotte aufgibt und in so ein Setting kommt, ist schwer nachvollziehbar imho. mal sehen wie sie es präsentieren...



Picard hatte schon desöfteren überlegt, sich Urlaub von Starfleet zu nehmen um sich seinem Hobby zu widmen. z.B. in der Folge, in der er seinen befreundeten Professor trifft. Es kam auch zur Sprache, als er sich durch einen Transporterunfall in ein Kind verwandelte.


----------



## Bluebird (9. März 2019)

Es ist doch zum brechen , bevor nicht der letzte Klingone kastriert und die letzte Rasse der alten TOS Serie nur noch statisten Status hat sind die Autoren wohl nicht zufrieden !
Allein schon als sie sich bei Nemesis die Remaner aus dem Hintern gesaugt haben wusste man ja wo die Reise hin geht , nun haben sie es also geschafft der letzte grosse gegner der glorreichen Asimilation aehh Sorry Federation ist nun am Arsch Gut gemacht , die neuen Rassen der letzten Zeit waren ja auch so Interessant ...


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. März 2019)

Die Serie hat eine Chance verdient, wie ich finde.


----------



## GEChun (9. März 2019)

Also ich find die Nachricht gut.

Aber Gastauftritte brauchen die in der ersten Staffel nicht, sollen erst mal die Story gut starten!

Wenn dann alles gut läuft kann man für Staffel 2 oder 3 immer noch ne Gastautritt Folge machen!


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (10. März 2019)

Ich hatte mich schon immer gefragt, wie es nach der Zerstörung von Romulus in der klassischen Zeitlinie weitergeht.
Star Trek Online ist da irgendwie wenig befriedigend.


----------



## Splatterpope (10. März 2019)

Da die Picard-Serie (wie Discovery auch) unter der alternativen Star Trek Lizenz von 2009 läuft, ist die klassische Zeitlinie nicht betroffen. Die sogenannte Prime-Timeline muss sich um 25% vom Original unterscheiden.


----------



## Cosmas (10. März 2019)

"Woke" Picard incoming...meh.

Erst die übertragbaren Geschlechtskrankheiten (STD) und jetzt der Quark, eine Katastrophe nach der anderen.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2019)

Wie? eine Supernova zerstört den Planet?
Bei einer Supernova ist alles weg, nicht nur der Planet.


----------



## T-MAXX (10. März 2019)

Ich bin zwar ein Fan der ST Serien, aber ich habe kaum Kritik zu neuen Abenteuern von ST.
Anfangs war ich mir auch nicht sicher, ob mir die neue ST Serie Discovery gefällt.

Bevor ich dies Serie zum ersten Mal gesehen habe (kürzlich auf BluRay gekauft gesehen), hatte ich alle Kritikpunkte die ich vorher gelesen hatte abgelegt. Mir war und ist auch klar das es eine andere Zeit (heutige Zeit) -sowie neue Schauspiele gibt und nicht der Flair von damals sein wird.

Und ich muss sagen mir hat die Staffel 1 von Discovery sehr gefallen. An manchen Stellen war es zu brutal was eher FSK 18  gleich kommt und manchmal etwas durcheinander. _Homosexualität fand ich nicht angebracht. Aber das gab´s ja auch schon in anderen ST Serien z. B. DS9._
Trotzdem sehr gelungen fand ich Effekte und die schöne Titelmusik, die ja verschiedene ST Serien Musiktiteln wiederspiegelt.
Bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht, da die gute alte Enterprise NCC 1701 zum Ende der ersten Staffel auftaucht.

Und genau so werde ich an die neue ST Serie von Picard rangehen.

Bin froh das mal wieder Bewegung ins ST Universum kommt und hoffe das die Staffeln auch mal wieder mindestens 7 erreichen.
Die letzte Enterprise Serie hatte gerade mal Staffel 4 erreicht, obwohl es dort ausbaufähig und interessant wurde.


_Live long_ and _prosper_!


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2019)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Und genau so werde ich an die neue ST Serie von Picard rangehen.


Das finde ich gut. Nicht von vornerein einfach alles Neue ablehnen und sich selber ein Urteil bilden.


----------



## dekay55 (10. März 2019)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> _Homosexualität fand ich nicht angebracht. Aber das gab´s ja auch schon in anderen ST Serien z. B. DS9. _



ich finde das diese Thematik ziemlich gut in unserer Zeit hineinpasst, und damit hat Discovery auch etwas von dem eigentlichen Intentionen hinter der Serie, zumal die Story sich im Laufe der zweiten Staffel wirklich gut Entwickeln, da du scheinbar staffel 2 noch nicht geschaut hast muss ich aufpassen dich jetzt nicht zu Spoilern,aber ich kann dir sagen das was die Staffel 1 vermissen lassen hat wird in der zweiten Staffel sehr gut nachgeholt,  nämlich der Ausbau der einzelnen Charaktere. Vorallem Airiam wird wohl scheinbar ne größere rolle Spielen, ich fand diesen Charakter bisher am Geheimnisvollsten und ziemlich Interessant. 

Anfangs konnt ich als Trekki ja auch nix mit der ganzen neuen Zeitlinie angefangen, aber irgendwann hab ich dann doch mal die neuen Filme geschaut, und Into Darkness fand ich echt nicht so übel, vorallem das Simon Pegg ne Rolle bekommen hat war so nen kleines Sahnehäubchen. 

Kleiner Tipp, unbedingt bevor man die zweite Staffel Discovery schaut sich vorher den Pilot von TOS "The Cage" anschauen mit Chris Pike  
Warum verrate ich aber nicht, man darf gespannt sein


----------



## slasher (11. März 2019)

War damals auch sehr skeptisch als ST: D kam, allein die Sache mit den Klingonen usw.

Aber bin des besseren belehrt worden. Komme super klar damit, auch dass das ganze ST Universum frischer daher kommt und die Charakter offener sind und ihre Makel und Fehler haben. Super!

Auf die neue Serie mit Picard bin ich sehr gespannt. Vor allem wenn man die Skepsis bedenkt die Picard auch schon immer in TNG offenbart hatte, macht die Story Sinn.


----------



## Das_DinG (11. März 2019)

Oh Mann...

Ich kann nur hoffen, daß nicht schon wieder Netflix auch dieser Star Trek Serie einen "Fabrik-Akkord-Flair" verleiht, so ganz ohne Qualität.


----------

